# Awesome Dog Portraits



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A good friend of mine does awesome custom dog portrait screen prints. They capture not only the image of your dog, but also their personality. I absolutely love mine!










Here's her store!

Handmade screen printed decor by Designkitty on by DesignKitty


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup....still love um'......:tongue:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Wow, those are really great! I didn't see where she offered them on canvas though? Is it only pillows?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, they are on canvas as well. $45 I think it said. 
Thanks for the link as they are really nice. Its given me some ideas for Xmas presents.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So gifted. Love people who have the talent to do this great quality of work! Thanks for the link!:smile:


----------

